# Not a MiniMag ??



## ddaadd (Apr 16, 2007)

This is was a surprise when I opened it up some time ago, I had read that
gold anodized mini mags were a little scarce so I got one from ebay for $5 ...


Well I thought it was a mini mag anyway...









This is not a mini mag...:huh2:







Flashlight Museum has one similar but not so closely matched to a 
MiniMag, and a dark color....c1985







I have to wonder how long these were on the shelves?
The head of the Brinkman has the same quick thread pitch
as the MiniMag, but doesn't scew off....











Is this an oddity? 

Or just odd that I posted about it?.....hehe..............


----------



## UncleFester (Apr 16, 2007)

I"ve got one of these in blue anodize, the same color as [email protected] uses. It came in a companion pack with a 3 D that looks like a [email protected] also. You can use most of drop in modules for the [email protected] There is a snap ring that holds the head on. I've never tried to get the snap ring off but it should be possible..........


----------



## Mike 208 (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought one of those Brinkmann AA lights (black) back in the early 80's (1982-1983), as it was cheaper than the MM (which IIRC was selling for around $25.00 at that time). I still have the light, and it still works. It is about the same as a MM (the head diameter is smaller, and the tailcap is shaped differently). Mag Industries also thought the light was about the same as their MM, because they sued Brinkmann over it and won. I don't remember what year that was, but it was some years ago.


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 17, 2007)

Mike 208 said:


> I bought one of those Brinkmann AA lights (black) back in the early 80's (1982-1983), as it was cheaper than the MM (which IIRC was selling for around $25.00 at that time). I still have the light, and it still works. It is about the same as a MM (the head diameter is smaller, and the tailcap is shaped differently). Mag Industries also thought the light was about the same as their MM, because they sued Brinkmann over it and won. I don't remember what year that was, but it was some years ago.



lol, well if it wasn't the same. I'll bet it was at least pretty darn close.


----------



## sween1911 (May 9, 2007)

I had a black one! I carried that thing everywhere all the time. It was pretty neat. Odd to look back and wonder how they even got away with it!


----------



## greenLED (May 9, 2007)

sween1911 said:


> I had a black one! I carried that thing everywhere all the time. It was pretty neat. Odd to look back and wonder how they even got away with it!


They didn't; Mag caught up to all the "copy cats" pretty quick.


----------



## cutlerylover (May 9, 2007)

greenLED said:


> They didn't; Mag caught up to all the "copy cats" pretty quick.


 
Thats probably why you dont see them much anymore...


----------



## Illum (May 9, 2007)

minimag clones are not new...only recently they've just about completely faded out since minimags arent exactly the flashlight of choice nowadays.

I saw a Maglite clone with gold words on the bezel "T I G E R L I T E" before..nothing new


----------



## cave dave (May 19, 2007)

That light is way more rare than a mag, it was sued out of existence. Good find! I know the nite-ize droppin works in it.


----------



## swampgator (May 19, 2007)

There's a heavily used black Brinkmann sitting in a kitchen drawer about 20 feet away from me. My pa-in-law got it back in the early 80s and carried it on his duty belt long before mini lights found favor with most patrolmen.


----------

